# Help identifying



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2021)

Had a buddy ask me today about this. Looks like hemlock but never seen one grow like this. Could be where it was pruned throughout the years. He wondered if it was hemlock or yew. 

@Mr. Peet


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 11, 2021)

I have never seen one live but you sure that's not a dawn redwood? They grow weird.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2021)

No idea, never seen one. This is in a yard in town so probably planted as ornamental.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2021)

Just looked at dawn redwood. Not it Needles are pinnate on them


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 11, 2021)

Dawn redwood is an ornamental


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok. Just a guess.

@Mike1950 do you recognize?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Ok. Just a guess.
> 
> @Mike1950 do you recognize?


Nope. Does not look like mine


----------



## trc65 (Jun 11, 2021)

Think it's a yew. Here is a short ID key on fir, hemlock and yew.



Fir, Hemlock, Yew (X)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 11, 2021)

Yew otta no bye now...

Looks Japanese but likely a hybrid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2021)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 11, 2021)

That's one wild a$$ tree


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 18, 2021)

My best guess is Yew. I've seen a lot of Hemlock in my earlier years, and while it is similar, I do believe this is not Hemlock. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 18, 2021)

Looks like yew to me... A bowyer would know...

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 12, 2021)

Bowyer here. That’s an ornamental species of yew I believe. Possibly Irish or a hybrid. There are LOADS of good staves in there too. If you’d like to remove a limb to test the theory, I’d buy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

